# Why is my pigeon lazy?



## Pige0nL0ver (Mar 4, 2010)

-PigeonTalk-

I am posting this thread because i would like to know why is my female pigeon lazy? She is not sick, she does not stand in one place, She walks around a lot but rarely flies. She will only fly when there is a danger call, There are no Eagles, Hawks, Raccoons or anything that could kill my pigeons in this area, The danger calls come from small birds warning other birds of crows and magpies which i don't think is a problem at all. 

Do you release your pigeons everyday? Yes including her. 

Do you leave food in their cage? Yes i leave the food in their plate and they will eat whenever they want. 

How big is the cage? The Cage is big enough for them to flap freely and move around freely without running into other pigeons, It can hold up to 12-15pigeons. 

Do you change the water everyday? Yes i do. 

Do you feed her before releasing her? Sometimes i do and i only feed them just a little bit. 

How about the other pigeons, do they have trouble flying? No they don't, They fly most of the time. They only land when they need a little rest. 

Does this pigeon show any signs of illness? No she doesn't, She is a very happy, healthy and energetic pigeon who loves walking around, There is nothing wrong with her wings, she can flap them with no signs of pain or bleeding. She does however fly very fast when she is chased by a Myna bird. 

Is there anything else you'd like to tell us about this pigeon? 
This pigeon gets tired a little too early when she flies...Also she has gained a little bit of weight that she cannot lift up for a long time. I believe its the weight that is preventing her from flying. She is a little heavy..


Other pigeons are treated the same way that she is treated but they have no problem at all when it comes to flying. I believe she is a little spoiled, she loves resting too. 


Any tips or information would be appreciated. 

Thank you.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

What type of pigeon is this? Some birds just don't fly.


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

Yeah, depend of what type of pigeon you have. Also you did mention that you have food in the cage all the time and they can eat whenever. Rule of thumb never leave feeds infront of them at all times, should be feed after training, and only give enough that they can consume within 10 to 15 mins. Most likely your birds is fat that is the reason why she is lazy.


----------



## Pige0nL0ver (Mar 4, 2010)

Print Tippler said:


> What type of pigeon is this? Some birds just don't fly.


I don't really know what type of pigeon she is but i'll describe her. 

She is brown and white, she has medium sized feathers on her legs, she is not a fantail and does not have any feathers on the head that is pointing up. She is a normal looking pigeon with feathers on the legs. That is all.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

A picture would be good. I just wouldn't leave food in there all the time. Do your pigeons fly? By fly I means for more than 5 mins there up in there air flying around? If none of them are doing that then I wouldn't think anything of it. Pick it up and feel down it's chest. Is the bone in the middle ( called the keel bone) if that is really extruding out or you see the pigeon breathing hard then it's sick.


----------



## Pige0nL0ver (Mar 4, 2010)

Print Tippler said:


> A picture would be good. I just wouldn't leave food in there all the time. Do your pigeons fly? By fly I means for more than 5 mins there up in there air flying around? If none of them are doing that then I wouldn't think anything of it. Pick it up and feel down it's chest. Is the bone in the middle ( called the keel bone) if that is really extruding out or you see the pigeon breathing hard then it's sick.


No she does not breathe hard, She can fly for about 15 minutes but that is a very rare event. she just wants to walk around most of the time. Is the keel bone located a little between the legs, just a little upper? I touched the pigeon's chest all the way down between the legs and i can feel a bone there, its not pointing out but i can feel it.


----------



## Pige0nL0ver (Mar 4, 2010)

Print Tippler said:


> A picture would be good. I just wouldn't leave food in there all the time. Do your pigeons fly? By fly I means for more than 5 mins there up in there air flying around? If none of them are doing that then I wouldn't think anything of it. Pick it up and feel down it's chest. Is the bone in the middle ( called the keel bone) if that is really extruding out or you see the pigeon breathing hard then it's sick.


She does not stand in one place all fluffy and weak like a sick pigeon, she walks around. I think its the weight that is keeping her down..is nesting season one of the reasons why my female pigeon won't fly much? 


She does feel a little heavier than my other pigeons and her wings aren't as big as their wings. I think that might be the reason why she does not fly much, i think she struggles to lift herself up because her wings are small or her body is fat, either way the wings can't lift up a massive beast. lol 

and about the keel bone...I can feel a bone in between the legs, its not pointing out though.


----------

